# Sticky  Plants Poisonous To Budgies & Other Toxic Materials



## stacey101

[ this is from an artical not mine. however i had personalized the toxic list ]

There are a few plants and other materials that might be around your home that are poisonous to your budgie. Some of these you obviously wouldn't let your budgie chew on, others you might not strike you as obviously dangerous.

We'll start with a few common materials around the home and then finish with a long list of plants. I've tried to find as many dangers as possible, but I can't promise that I haven't missed anything out. I'll add more poisons as I find out about them though.

Some of the materials listed are dangerous if your budgie so much as touches them, while most will have to be eaten to have and real effects. I'm going to be very obvious and say, if you think your budgie has ingested something poisonous then take him to see a vet immediately.

*Lead:* is poisonous to budgies. Since it's poisonous to people as well, you don't find so much of it around the house nowadays though. There's no lead in pencils, and lead isn't in paint all that often either.

You can still find lead in some things though, like rust covering paint, old pewter, foil from champagne bottles, lead batteries and apparently in tiffany lamps.

*Copper, Zinc & Brass:* have some really bad effects on your budgie. Though your budgie probably won't be able to chew through a brass padlock if you use one to lock his cage, there are stories of budgies getting poisoned from chewing at bits of copper pipe and the such.

*Glues & Adhesives:* can be toxic if your budgie eats them. Adhesives used on pet related products will be non-toxic, like the glue used on sandpaper sheets for your budgie's cage. Other glues may be harmful.
Plants

*Well this is a very long list, you've been warned.*

* Aconcanthera -- flowers and fruit
* Aconite
* Agapanthus
* Alacia
* Amaryllis -- bulbs
* American Yew
* Amsinckia/Tarweed -- foliage and seeds
* Anemone/Wildflower -- flowers and leaves
* Angel Trumpet Tree -- flowers and leaves
* Any plants of branches exposed to auto exhaust or sprayed with chemicals
* Apple -- seeds
* Apricot - pits and tree bark
* Arrowhead Vine
* > Asparagus Fern
* Atropa Belladonna
* Autumn Crocus/Meadow Saffron
* Avocado
* Azalea -- leaves
* Balsam Pear -- seeds and outer rinds of fruit
* Balxom Pear
* Baneberry -- berries and root
* Beach Pea
* Beans -- all types if uncooked
* Belladonna
* Betal Nut Palm
* Birch
* Bird of Paradise -- seeds
* Bittersweet Nightshade
* Black Locust -- bark, sprouts, seeds, and foliage
* Bleeding Heart/Dutchman's Breeches
* Bloodroot
* Bluebonnet
* Blue-Green Algae -- some forms are toxic
* Boxwood -- leaves and stems
* Bracken Fern
* Broad Bean
* Broomcorn Grass
* Buckeye Horse Chestnut -- nuts and sprouts
* Buckthorn -- bark and fruit
* Bulb Flowers --amaryllis, iris, daffodil, narcissus, hyacinth
* Burdock
* Buttercup -- bulbs and sap
* Cabbage (Raw)
* Cactus (for OBVIOUS reasons)
* Caladium -- leaves
* Calla Lily -- leaves
* Candelabra Tree
* Caphne
* Cardinal Flower
* Caroline Jessamine -- flowers, foliage, and sap
* Cassava -- root
* Castor Bean -- leaves (also Castor Oil)
* Chalice Vine/Trumpet Vine
* Cherry Laurel -- flowers and foliage
* Cherry Tree -- bark, twigs, seeds, and leaves
* Chinaberry Tree -- berries
* Christmas Berry -- berries
* Christmas Cactus -- sap
* Christmas Candle
* Christmas Rose -- flowers and foliage
* Creeping Fig
* Clematis/Virginia Bower
* Coffee Plants
* Columbine -- flowers, foliage, seeds
* Coral Vine/Plant -- seeds
* Cowslip/Marsh Marigold
* Croton
* Crown of Thorns
* Crown Vetch
* Chrysanthemum
* Cyclamen
* Daffodil -- bulbs
* Daphne -- berries
* Datura/Jimsonweed -- berries
* Deadly Amanita
* Death Camas
* Delphinium
* Destroying Angel/Death Cap
* Dieffenbachia/Dumb Cane -- leaves
* Dogwood -- fruit
* Dutchman's Breeches -- leaves and root
* Eggplant (Fruit is OK!)
* elder/manitoba maple trees 
* Elderberry -- leaves
* Elephant's Ear/Taro -- leaves and stems
* Elephant's Foot
* Emerald Duke
* English Ivy -- berries and leaves
* English Yew
* Equisetum
* Euonymus/Spindle Tree
* Euphorbia/Spurges -- flowers, leaves, and sap
* False Hellebore
* False Henbane
* Fava Bean
* Felt Plant
* Ficus (Weeping)
* Fiddleneck/Senecio
* Fig (ficus)
* Firethorn/Pyracantha
* Flame Tree
* Fly Agaric/Amanita
* Four O'Clock
* Fly Algaric Mushroom/Deadly Amanita
* Foxglove -- leaves and seeds
* Gelsemium
* Geranium
* Ghostweed
* Glacier Ivy
* Glory Bean
* Gladiolus
* Golden Chain/Laburnum
* Gold Toothed Aloe
* Ground Cherry
* Heart Ivy
* Heart Leaf
* Heliotrope
* Hellebore
* Hemlock (and any water the plant is in)
* Henbane -- seeds
* Holly -- berries
* Honey Locust
* Honeysuckle
* Horse Bean
* Horse Chestnut/Buckeye -- nuts and twigs
* Horsetail
* Hyacinth -- bulbs
* Hydrangea -- flower bud
* Impatiens/Touch-Me-Not
* Indian Laurel
* Indian Licorice Bean
* Indian Turnip/Jack-in-the-Pulpit
* Indigo Plant
* Iris/Blue Flag -- bulbs
* Ivy (Hedera Helix)
* Jack-in-the-Pulpit
* Japanese Yew
* Jasmine
* Jatropha -- seeds and sap
* Java Bean - lima bean (uncooked)
* Jerusalem Cherry -- berries
* Jessamine
* Jimsonweed/Thornapple
* Johnson Grass
* Juniper -- needles, stems, and berries
* Kentucky Coffee Tree
* Laburnum
* Lambkill/Sheep Laurel
* Lantana -- immature berries
* Larkspur
* Laurel
* Lily
* Lily of the Valley (and any water the plant is in)
* Lobelia
* Locoweed
* Locusts
* Lords and Ladies/Cuckoopint
* Lupines/Bluebonnet
* Machineel
* Majesty
* Mandrake
* Mango Tree -- wood, leaves, rinds of fruit
* Marble Queen
* Marijuana/Hemp -- leaves
* Mayapple (Fruit is OK!)
* Mescal Beans -- seeds
* Milkweed - leaves
* Mistletoe -- berries
* Moccasin flower -- flowers and leaves
* Mock Orange -- fruit
* Monkshood/Aconite -- leaves and roots
* Moonseed
* Morning Glory
* Mountain Laurel
* Mushrooms -- SEVERAL varieties
* Narcissus -- bulbs
* Natal Cherry -- berries and leaves
* Nectarine -- pits and seeds
* Needlepoint Ivy
* Nephthytis
* Nettles
* Nicotine Bush
* Nightshade -- ALL varieties
* Nutmeg
* Nux Vomica
* Oak -- acorns and foliage
* Oleander -- leaves, branches, and nectar
* Onion (Raw)
* Parlor Ivy
* Peach -- leaves, twigs, and pits
* Peanuts -- raw
* Pear -- seeds
* Pencil Tree/Cactus
* Pennyroyal -- flowers and leaves
* Peony -- flowers and leaves
* Periwinkle
* Peyote/Mescaline
* Philodendron -- leaves and stems
* Pigweed
* Pikeweed
* Pine - needles, twigs, and sap
* Pine Needles -- berries
* Plum -- leaves and seeds
* Poinsettia -- immature leaves and roots
* Poison Elder
* Poison Ivy -- sap
* Poison Oak -- sap
* Poison Sumac
* Pokeweed/Inkberry -- leaves, roots, and immature berries
* Poppy
* Potato -- eyes and new shoots
* Pothos
* PotMum
* Primroses
* Privet
* Prune -- branches
* Purple Sesbane
* Rain Tree
* Ranunculus/Buttercup
* Red Maple
* Red Princess
* Rhodedendron
* Rhubarb -- leaves
* Ripple Ivy
* Rosary Peas/Indian Licorice -- seeds
* Russian Thistle -- flowers and leaves
* Saddle Leaf
* Salmonberry -- fruit and leaves
* Sandbox Tree
* Scarlet Pimpernel -- flowers, fruit, and leaves
* Scarlet Runner Beans
* Scotch Broom -- seeds
* Senecio/Fiddleneck
* Skunk Cabbage
* Snapdragon -- flowers and leaves
* Snowdrop
* Snowflake
* Snow on the Mountain/Ghostweed
* Sorghum Grass
* Sorrel
* Spanish Bayonet -- flowers and foliage
* Spider Mum
* Split Leaf Philodendron
* Sprengeri Fern
* Spurges
* Star of Bethlehem -- flowers and foliage
* String of Pearls
* Sudan Grass
* Sundew -- leaves
* Sweet Pea -- seeds and fruit
* Tansy Ragwort
* Thorn Apple
* Tiger Lily -- flowers, leaves, and pods
* Toad Flax -- leaves
* Tobacco -- leaves
* Tomato -- leaves
* Toyon Berry -- berries
* Trillium -- leaves
* Trumpet Vine
* Umbrella Plant
* Upas Tree
* Venus Flytrap
* Verbana -- flowers and leaves
* Vetch
* Virginia Creeper - sap
* Water Hemlock
* Wax Plant (Hoya carnose)
* Western Yew
* White Cedar
* Wisteria
* Wolfbane
* Yam bean -- roots
* Yellow Jasmine
* Yew -- needles and thistles (American, English, Japanese)

* EUCALYPTUS , BOTTLED BRUSH & WATTEL HAVE BEEN REMOVED! *
*Gladiolus & elder/manitoba maple trees HAS been ADDED*


----------

